# Jupiter 2 Crew



## bogart (Mar 12, 2004)

Hi all,

First off, thanks for all the pointers so far. You've all been very helpful. I know that this has been posted many a time here and I've followed many threads on this forum that have to do with a Polar Lights Jupiter 2 crew. I have traced threads by Proteus01, model maker, The Batman and flyingfrets. It looks as though flyingfrets had a hand in getting some really great little figures out.

Yet, none of the threads lead me to an answer. Are there any more? If so where would I get a set? If not, does anyone know of good substitutes that are fairly easily converted to the Robinsons. I say "fairly easily" because....well, ummmm....let's just say that my skills are limited! 

Thanks a bunch in advance.

Bogart-


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Check your private messages.

'Frets


----------



## ironman (Jun 14, 2002)

hey frets!!..............
arre yoiu still gonna make em' for the j-2 ?


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

hi bogart please keep us informed on your Jupiter 2 building progress, the rate i am going with these 14 + hours a day and an hour each way commute and split days off, myPL J 2and columbia shuttle projects are falling behind my build schedule I would highly recomend the BOB PEROVICH paint scheme you can find on culttvmans lost in space site or email me so i can get your e mail addy and i will send you all the paint info you need on that


----------



## bogart (Mar 12, 2004)

Thanks all, my quest continues!

Yes, Model Maker, I'll keep you posted and I AM using Bob's paint scheme! I too have run into little roadblocks that life throws at us and haven't done a thing on my J2 in a week. Thus far, I'm just having fun building a model "the right way". That is, when I was a kid, it was slapped together in a day. The paint probably held more parts together than did the glue!

My son and I are now at a point where it looks just great sitting on a shelf. We've dropped in the light kit and have just dry fit the fusion lens to the bottom (holds pretty snug). I've got about 3 coats of Testers Metalic Silver on it, but want to do about 3 more. I'm finding that painting in a pretty spotless garage can not keep the dust off the thing and am not exactly sure if I'll ever get a perfect paint job on it that way. But even with its flaws, we're still pretty thrilled.

We've begun painting the main and lower decks and will be doing the inner circles soon. While those are drying, I'll begin work on the inner walls. I've taken some photos, but haven't looked into figuring out how to attach them here. Though I doubt it could match up to the stuff I've seen here.

Happy Easter and Cheers all-


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

sounds like you are coming right along on it, i too paint in the garage and what i've done is put newspaper down on the workbench then take a produce box and cover the model with it with a towel over the box i let it dry without dust settling on it. the produce box has holes that help the model breath and the towel keeps the dust out.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

bogart said:


> ...I've got about 3 coats of Testers Metalic Silver on it, but want to do about 3 more. I'm finding that painting in a pretty spotless garage can not keep the dust off the thing and am not exactly sure if I'll ever get a perfect paint job on it that way. But even with its flaws, we're still pretty thrilled.


bogie,

With six coats of paint on your _Jupiter II_, you might want to consider sanding the flaws out with 400- or 600-grit wet-or-dry sandpaper. Wet sanding is how the automotive builders builders get those smooth, flawless finishes. And the relatively flat surfaces of the _J II_ should be much easier to sand without getting down to the plastic than the complex curves of a car body.

To elaborate on Bert's suggestion about covering your painted model with a box: if you run a wet rag around the inside of the box before you cover the model, you'll remove any dust inside that could settle onto the wet paint. I like to use cheap plastic totes for this purpose, because they are smooth inside and have fewer crevices in which dust, pet fazoo, etc. can hide. Once the model is finished, I use the tote to carry my model to contests.


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

ironman said:


> hey frets!!..............
> arre yoiu still gonna make em' for the j-2 ?


Already did. The only run of the kit has been sold out almost a year. Not planning on another run due to recasts.

'Frets


----------



## bogart (Mar 12, 2004)

Hey all,

Thanks for the scoop Mark. Sounds like you know what you're doing.

Also, got my crew today! They are incredibly detailed for being such small figures!. Many, many thanks.

Any painting suggestions or tips for these little guys? Acrylic? Enamel?

Oh and speaking of, I just began painting the interior doors on the J2. I had read that enamel was more difficult to work with, so I purchased Model Masters acrylics. The paint is much thinner than I expected and requires 3+ coats in order to not apear "watery". But the end result is turning out very good!

Bogart-


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

bogart said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Thanks for the scoop Mark. Sounds like you know what you're doing.
> 
> ...


 hey bogart, how did the jupiter 2 turn out ? any pics ?
Bert


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

bogart said:


> ...Any painting suggestions or tips for these little guys? Acrylic? Enamel? Bogart-


Bogie,

If you can, get someone to stand 48 feet away, and see how much of the details of the person's eyes you can discern. Not much, huh? This little excercise will illustrate the most important tip on painting small-scale figures I can offer, which would be that you avoid trying to paint the details of those tiny eyeballs. The most you can acheive would be a pop-eyed effect, with the figure looking as if it had just sat on a thumbtack 

Instead, use whatever shadow flesh color you're using to _indicate_ the eyes. Use whatever paint it is with which you're comfortable - oil-based or acyrlic. You can paint the faces with your shadow colors first, then drybrush the lighter flesh tones over the dark base. Or you can paint the basic flesh color first, then apply the shadow color as a wash. After the wash has dried, drybrushing with the lighter tones will lighten the faces while making the details stand out.

Also, if you tone down any lip color you want to add by mixing in a bit of the flesh color, it will give the lips a better scale appearance. And your group will look more interesting if you vary the flesh tones a bit - a little darker for the men (except maybe Smith), and lighter for the girls and Will. Red-headed Maureen and Will might be a bit more pink than dark-haired Penny. Blonde Judy would have the palest complexion of all, etc.


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

You can always apply a light wash to the figures to highlight the features. I've done this on 25mm lead figures and it's not bad.


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

Ok I get the fact that FF is no longer trying a second go at this subject
the BIG question still lies is there an alternate fo this subject either 
someone producing a new LIS J2 crew kit or a recast of the old FF
version.

Anyone have any ideas?

Fortress


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

fort,

I haven't heard of any aftermarket _Jupiter II _crew kits other than Frets'. However, there are any number of styrene 1/48 scale figure kits out there that you could modify to represent the Robinsons, et.al. I just saw a set of US Navy ground crewmen in the Vendors Room of an IPMS show last weekend that would work, particlularly as most of the figures were wearing jumpsuits - perfect if you're planning to show the crew in their spacesuits.


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

fortress said:


> Ok I get the fact that FF is no longer trying a second go at this subject
> the BIG question still lies is there an alternate fo this subject either
> someone producing a new LIS J2 crew kit or a recast of the old FF
> version.
> ...


I would SERIOUSLY advise against recasting. 

The first time it happened, I did not pursue it (even though I was aware of who was responsible), which was MY mistake. I won't make it again...

However, if you believe there is TRULY a demand for this kit, then if ONE person wants to pay for leasing & casting the patterns (there is only one caster I will release the pattern to and he isn't cheap), and you are willing to deal with the sale (or possible lack of) and distribution of the finished product, email me and perhaps we can work something out.

At this stage of the game (considering Polar Lights is gone and the Jupiter II is OOP), personally I believe demand for this item is limited at best and even if I believed otherwise, there are too many things demanding my attention for me to even consider the distribution nightmare again.

Best to all,
'Frets


----------

